# Review of SSG (detuned SMG) in a 330Ci



## Kaz (Dec 21, 2001)

johnlew said:


> *
> 
> It is stick by wire and the advantage is not having to take your foot off the gas for upshifting or downshifting. *


But the point is the hardcore people only want a stick directly connected to the tranny and a clutch pedal directly connected to a pressure plate. Anything else and its not a manual transmission.

Personally, I would take a system like SMG any day.


----------



## Rufus330Ci (Apr 16, 2002)

They can't get rid of manual its just too commonplace in a car. Do you really think it will be 30 years  I know they won't go as far as two transmissions  but I think the technology is almost around the corner


----------



## johnlew (Dec 25, 2001)

Kaz said:


> *
> 
> But the point is the hardcore people only want a stick directly connected to the tranny and a clutch pedal directly connected to a pressure plate. Anything else and its not a manual transmission.
> 
> Personally, I would take a system like SMG any day. *


I agree with you, and did before my statement, the hard core are just that.

I also agree with your latter statement and would bet that you could beat any true manual with an SMG all other things being equal.

While I haven't driven it, it sounds like the best of all worlds from 1st hand testimony.


----------

